# New York Hotel Cock Up - advice please :)



## dweller (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi there, 
Back in September I booked a room at the Ye Olde Carlton 
arms place because it was cheap and kind of weird looking. 
Anyhow they said ok and could I please confirm in November. 
I figured they would email me for the confirmation 
 but no. I had to email them on the 10th November and now its too late and they gave away my beloved room. 

Anyhow now its very late in the day I need a room for 
two people for 30th Nov 1st Dec and 2nd Dec. 
I've never been to america or new york before. 
I can't really afford a great deal of money and virtually everything is booked out. My friend doesn't really want to go to some grungy dormitory hostel. 
Can anyone think of any miracle options??? 
We don't want to be miles away from the centre either. 

Any advice or words of reassurance from the experienced would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## electroplated (Nov 20, 2007)

i just got back from a short stay in NY, the place we stayed was incredibly cheap, friendly and clean, albeit very basic - all 5 of us were very happy with it, might be worth a look

http://www.hostelbookers.com/hostels/usa/new-york-city/23179/


----------



## dweller (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks very much for the tip 
but Saturday is already fully booked. 
I'm sure I'll find something 
more tips please, keep them coming!!! thanks


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=226491
www.newyork.craigslist.org
www.hostels.com
www.newyorkhotelaccommodations.com


----------



## dweller (Nov 20, 2007)

cheers ed.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2007)

We'll be over then too!


----------



## dweller (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok the Carlton Arms have got back to me with a double room. It means I'll probably have to sleep in the same bed as my drunken mate for a couple of nights, but he is pretty small so should be alright


----------



## chico enrico (Nov 20, 2007)

dweller said:
			
		

> but he is pretty small so should be alright



if he's a wee man it sounds like you could just tell him he's on the floor and if he gives you any gyp just give him monkey scrubs till he relents.


----------



## D (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry I can't help you out - full house Chez D.   But maybe I'll cross paths with you and your drunken mate while you're about.


----------



## dweller (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks D. We're off to see WEEN on sat night at terminal 5. will spend rest of weekend ratarsed and lost I imagine. And trying not to do piss take imitation new york accents.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 30, 2007)

dweller said:
			
		

> thanks D. We're off to see WEEN on sat night at terminal 5.


oh you are lucky


----------



## dweller (Dec 4, 2007)

had a great weekend in New York, 
just one word of advice if you are, hung over stoned and exhausted on your last day don't nip into 
a tourist trap electronics goods store to buy a "cheap" digi camera. I came out about even i.e. I probably paid exactly what I would have paid on amazon back here. 
My brain was so retarded from the good time I'd been having that I somehow didn't realise this guy was charging me way over the odds for an sd card to go with the cam. 
so be ware fellow travellers. 
By the Ye Olde Carlton Arms was a very very cool and cheap place to stay if you don't mind things basic but very characterful and colourful.


----------

